# 6Jx15H2 ET38-What does the 'J' and 'ET38' mean?



## VW Golf IV (Dec 14, 2003)

Can someone please help me?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: 6Jx15H2 ET38-What does the 'J' and 'ET38' mean? (VW Golf IV)*

"J" is the profile designation of the rim where the tire bead fits to it..
"ET" is the offset between the center of the wheel and the surface where the wheel mounts to the hub - in millimeters.


----------



## VW Golf IV (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: 6Jx15H2 ET38-What does the 'J' and 'ET38' mean? (dennisgli)*

thanks dennis!


----------

